# motor para movimiento lineal. Stepper, servo, DC?



## fxs (Oct 4, 2009)

Tengo una duda sobre el motor a utilizar para un proyecto. Simplemente es una plataforma (una placa) que parte en una posición, se mueve verticalmente hasta otra posición definida, se mantiene un tiempo ahí, y luego se devuelve hasta la posición inicial (repitiéndose luego el ciclo). 

Mi duda es cual motor seria mas apropiado para esta aplicación. A través de un micro controlaría la velocidad de movimiento (quizá podría variar durante el movimiento). La plataforma es una placa liviana, pero de todos modos el motor debería ser capaz de mantener la posición con precisión. Que sería mejor, y más fácil de controlar con un pic? Un motor stepper, un dc, o un servo modificado para giro completo? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 22, 2009)

Si quieres precisión deberías usar motores paso a paso y los controlas con el pic y un puente H, la plataforma tiene las baterías sobre ella o se alimenta a la red eléctrica, ya que si tiene batería la plataforma se vuelve muchas mas pesada y debería considerar también el consumo y tensión del motor a utilizar.


----------

